# What does this mean????



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I started driving Uber in Feb. This month I keep getting emails asking me to submit documents (which I did in Feb). I had to re upload my insurance, registration and drivers license. I thought I had everything taken care of, then last night I get this email... What does it mean?? I emailed support last night.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Upload a $10 bill?? What the what????


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

In Santa Cruz maybe they are cool enough to ask you to submit your $10 data fee?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Starting an email with "Hey!" is not nice.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Starting an email with "Hey!" is not nice.


Yeah, it should be "Hey You!". What a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

So if you don't pay $10 your account will potentially go on a waitlist?? Oh wow they pimpin you!


----------



## SoCal_Uber (May 2, 2014)

I think they're looking for what Sydney Uber brought to our attention yesterday:










If you can't find one of these, then adios amigos.....


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've sent them three emails now regarding this. I love that I have no one I can contact about this.

Today I get this gem:


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I've sent them three emails now regarding this. I love that I have no one I can contact about this.
> 
> Today I get this gem:
> View attachment 267


Hi Joanne,

Scan and save the required documents on your PC. Open your dashboard up and hit the "vehicle documents" link on the left side
A screen should open with details of your car with a little red button below that says "upload documents".

Hit that red button and find and load your document (one at a time) and follow the onscreen process.

Once you do all that, I would follow-up with a response to the email above asking for them to verify that they have received your documents. Or just check that there isn't any red "documents needed" comment on the dashboard in a few days.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I did. All my documents are green. I even emailed them all my docs. But on the side it still says documents missing in red. In the email it keeps asking me to upload $10!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I did. All my documents are green. I even emailed them all my docs. But on the side it still says documents missing in red. In the email it keeps asking me to upload $10!


Time to walk into their office waving the documents around. Basic admin they are not doing and leaving system generated emails go out


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I dont have an office to walk into! 

See, I'm not making it up!


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

They just sent me a text. I responded. Sometimes they answer me by text and sometimes they don't.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Joanne said:


> They just sent me a text. I responded. Sometimes they answer me by text and sometimes they don't.


I think a lot of operators have those "red zones" on their dashboard. I've had them up for months, wife has sent documents in with no change to status. Admin is not UBER's strong suit.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I've got several items in red, but no hate email saying send anything in.....


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Finally got an answer from someone saying that my acct is fine. They won't say why I keep getting nasty emails or that I won't keep getting them. We'll see if I get deactivated this week.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I've got several items in red, but no hate email saying send anything in.....


Same here!


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I wonder what third world country they outsource their tech support to...


----------

